# Beef Trachea



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

They stink and are all gooey! For sure an outside chewie. Good thing Duncan is due for a bath and grooming!

Yum! I's love dem stinky stuff!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Treachea is a good source of glucosamine and chondroitin as well. It's made up mostly of cartilage. Great photos, he really seems to be enjoying himself!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You can get the ones that haven't been dried or smoked from the co-op, theys be raw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YUM


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Me's think I'd like dos raw ones bedar den dar dried stinky ones....:biggrin:


I'm not as good at it as Doc is!! LOL :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Me's think I'd like dos raw ones bedar den dar dried stinky ones....:biggrin:
> 
> I'm not as good at it as Doc is!! LOL :tongue:


Pretty darn close! Doc - you're in good company!


----------

